# New tank with LED



## Khan (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello my friends, I am very new to the hobby, but it's already got me wrapped up! I recently set up a 30 gallon aquarium with lilaeopsis, Brazilian sword (similar to Amazon sword), anubias, java fern and moss. I have been reading that most of these plants are low light, and only need around 4 hours of light a day. But I have been running my LED lights for the past 72 hours since I set up the tank. I assumed that it would be fine because the LED that came with the tank is not for plants. I got the tank and accessories second hand so I don't know the details of the LED, it is just one strip of lights. How many hours of light do you guys suggest? If I kept the light on all day and turned it off before bed would that be fine or even less light? Also is it necessary for me to install a co2 bottle with these plants?









Here is the tank, it's pretty empty so far, hopefully would like to get some more plants along the back wall, maybe African fern if I find some, hard to find it around here. I am planning on planting some wisteria in there later this week. If anyone has any suggestions of what to add in the tank please feel free to tell me!


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Plants need a photosynthesis as well as respiration cycle for long term survival. Photosynthesis occurs when the plants receive light and they produce Oxygen. Respiration is when the lights are off and release excessive CO2. With perfect lighting levels this would work best with a 12 hour cycle in both of these periods. However different plants in nature are used to different cycles mainly governed by there natural environment. If the lighting is less they receive in nature extending the lighting period slightly will be beneficial. Singularly if the light is slightly excessive shorting the lighting cycles slightly is beneficial. 

In your case we have an unknown light source so a recommendation is difficult. We know your tank is 30 gallons. But how many watts of LED lighting do you have? Also are your LED's lights all white or are some blue? What is the ratio between the blue and whites?

If you have low lighting CO2 will not do anything for you. CO2 does improve plant growth but it also requires more light than you would need without CO2.


----------



## Khan (Nov 11, 2014)

TropTrea said:


> Plants need a photosynthesis as well as respiration cycle for long term survival. Photosynthesis occurs when the plants receive light and they produce Oxygen. Respiration is when the lights are off and release excessive CO2. With perfect lighting levels this would work best with a 12 hour cycle in both of these periods. However different plants in nature are used to different cycles mainly governed by there natural environment. If the lighting is less they receive in nature extending the lighting period slightly will be beneficial. Singularly if the light is slightly excessive shorting the lighting cycles slightly is beneficial.
> 
> In your case we have an unknown light source so a recommendation is difficult. We know your tank is 30 gallons. But how many watts of LED lighting do you have? Also are your LED's lights all white or are some blue? What is the ratio between the blue and whites?
> 
> If you have low lighting CO2 will not do anything for you. CO2 does improve plant growth but it also requires more light than you would need without CO2.


Sorry for the late response. Yes they are all white, I will try to find out how many watts it is. I have to return something to the LFS soon anyways, I'll try to identify the tank there and see how many watts the stock lights are. I really changed up the tank in the meanwhile. I changed my substrate to dirt mixed with flourite couple of days ago, I stocked the tank heavily. (Wisteria, Brazilian sword, Lilaeopsis, Flame Weeping Christmas and Java Moss, Italian Val, Anubias and anubias petite). I am planning on investing in a timer for this tank because I have been really bad with staying on top of lighting times. I put in some anacharis couple of weeks ago but it died. So after that I decided to change the substrate. I believe the dirt substrate will help a lot because my plants were showing a high forms of deficiencies though I'm still unsure if I'll need to upgrade my lighting. I've heard people say that with dirt substrate, it can be low tech, but what's the limit there? Idk.

On a side note, this tank taught me a lot. So it's kind of been my practise tank. I have gathered materials for two new 10G tanks. Both of them have 2 CFL bulbs, one is 27W, 5500k, other is 23W with 6500k, couldn't find CRI on either (Not sure what's most important when going for flourescent lights, CRI or kelvins?). I bought two 20# Co2 tanks (found a killer deal on kijiji, just waiting for them to finish testing), have a regulator and all the fun stuff that I need for it. 2, 20G HOB filters, two heaters, a timer power bar. Flourite for one tank and Organic dirt for the second (possibly). Just have to get fertz now and wait for the Co2 tanks to finish the test and I'll be good to set up the high tech. In the meanwhile I dirted my 30 G, because my plants were doing terrible, major lack of nutrients bad lighting schedule on my behalf. But I will transfer most of my plants into the high tech tank when I set it up. Later on I may properly dirt the second 10G. Or who knows maybe I'll make them both high tech, if I'm having a lot of fun with the the first high tech. But definitely have to find out if I have to upgrade my lighting for my 30 G low tech.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

"In the meanwhile I dirted my 30 G, because my plants were doing terrible, major lack of nutrients bad lighting schedule on my behalf."

I think the lighting schedule was a much bigger factor fr you then the substrate. Without a respiration cycle the plants would eventually die. Have you got them on a timer now?


----------



## Khan (Nov 11, 2014)

TropTrea said:


> "In the meanwhile I dirted my 30 G, because my plants were doing terrible, major lack of nutrients bad lighting schedule on my behalf."
> 
> I think the lighting schedule was a much bigger factor fr you then the substrate. Without a respiration cycle the plants would eventually die. Have you got them on a timer now?


I believe you're right. I haven't got them on a timer though still. I have been more strict with the lighting regime, but I definitely will invest in a timer for this tank today. I'm picking up a 4 slot t5ho for it today. It comes with 2 27 watt lights, and 2 10 watt lights, so hopefully 80 watts won't be too much for a 30G low tech. I am planning to set the time for 10 hrs a day. Ever since I dirted the tank, I have been keeping the lights on for 12-13 hrs a day. Unfortunately, I think the lights are the main problems.. Cause my newly planted Anubias nana is developing pinholes on one of it's leafs, and there's some discoloration starting on occur on another one.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Khan said:


> I believe you're right. I haven't got them on a timer though still. I have been more strict with the lighting regime, but I definitely will invest in a timer for this tank today. I'm picking up a 4 slot t5ho for it today. It comes with 2 27 watt lights, and 2 10 watt lights, so hopefully 80 watts won't be too much for a 30G low tech. I am planning to set the time for 10 hrs a day. Ever since I dirted the tank, I have been keeping the lights on for 12-13 hrs a day. Unfortunately, I think the lights are the main problems.. Cause my newly planted Anubias nana is developing pinholes on one of it's leafs, and there's some discoloration starting on occur on another one.


If it is low tech with plants like Anubias then the 2.5 Watts per gallon might be on the high side. I would start just running the 2 27 Watt bulbs for starters if the fixture allows you to.


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you're problems with the 30 are from the lighting being inadequate. You can't run the lights longer in order to make up for a lack of intensity. If the lighting is too weak, then it's just too weak.

A T5HO fixture should run all the same wattage bulbs. A 24" bulb should be in the neighborhood of 24W and a 30" bulb around 30W. Two T5HO bulbs over a 30 gallon tank would take you close to high light depending on the quality of the fixture.


----------

